# OPP are back in Black.... and white



## Thompson_JM (31 Jan 2007)

Taken from the OPP Web site.

http://www.opp.ca/opp_001812.html


Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) officers will soon be patrolling Ontario roadways and communities in the traditional black and white police car, adding greater visibility and instant recognition to OPP general duty and traffic patrol.

"We welcome the return of the traditional black and white cruisers," said Minister Kwinter. "Their enhanced visibility on Ontario’s major highways will add significantly to the safe driving message we want to reinforce with the motoring public. We support the OPP and the important work police officers are doing to keep our communities safe," added Minister Kwinter.

 "The black and white patrol vehicle will be instantly recognizable as an OPP patrol car and, with the new LED high visibility roof lights and vehicle markings, will have a greater impact on the visibility of OPP vehicles patrolling our communities and our roadways," added Commissioner Fantino.

"Officer and public safety are the primary concerns," said Commissioner Fantino.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I dunno..... a car is a car. If it helps with officer safety then im all for it, and although i liked the white colour scheme, the old black and white one does look pretty slick in the picture...  http://www.opp.ca/images/OPP_2007_Black&White_print.jpg


----------



## Crown-Loyal (31 Jan 2007)

That is pretty neat. Looks cool, has a bit of heritage attached. The real neat "black and whites" I have ever seen where in Mexico, they had black and white Dodge chargers, real sharp looking. As for functionality I am not sure, but A+ in my books for uniqueness / coolness factor.


----------



## Inspir (4 Feb 2007)

Sexy  8)



			
				Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> The real neat "black and whites" I have ever seen where in Mexico, they had black and white Dodge chargers, real sharp looking.



Like this?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Feb 2007)

It's deja vu all over again, as Yogi Berra would say. When I was growing up near Arnprior the OPP cars looked like that except they had the single revolving red light on the top....cherry. They had the spotlights mounted to the front windsheild post. the more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (4 Feb 2007)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Sexy  8)
> 
> Like this?



Yes pretty close, some minor differences obviously. Very sharp and professional looking in my opinion.


----------



## bdcasey916 (4 Feb 2007)

They have one of those floating around in Barrie, except it is white and blue.  It's a fantastic looking car!


----------



## scas (4 Feb 2007)

And Chatham-Kent, and Windsor, and a few other cities.. But switching back to black and white will be interesting.


----------



## condor888000 (4 Feb 2007)

Yup, Ottawa police have a couple of unmarked Chargers, and Gatineau police have some marked ones, real distinctive.


----------



## Emenince Grise (4 Feb 2007)

Crown-Loyal said:
			
		

> Yes pretty close, some minor differences obviously. Very sharp and professional looking in my opinion.



Saw one at the opening of the Ontario Winter Special Olympics here in Owen Sound on Friday evening. It looked quite lost among the Crown Vics and the Impalas. Especially in the snow. In fact, it was close to being buried... and with that front it was ready to plow snow... Not impressive.


----------



## Emenince Grise (4 Feb 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Taken from the OPP Web site.
> 
> http://www.opp.ca/opp_001812.html
> 
> ...



Yep, Commissioner, when I was a kid we used to call them "holsteins" As in cow. Real retro. 

BTW,  the OPP used white cars as far back as 1973. I have a photo taken in that year at Sauble Beach of a Plymouth Fury 4 door in OPP livery that was all white with a black hood. Single cherry on the top.


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2007)

Heh... saw a news clip about an Italian highway cop.... with his Lamborghini.
Fellas being reckless with Ferraris & Porshes were being caught & arrested


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (5 Feb 2007)

Ottawa police also have marked Dodge Chargers in service. first one i saw was answering a fender denter, did not bend anything  at a house across where i was working. it was a nice looking car, i was thinking at the time, what  a waste of a police call for that car to go to....it jsut sat there and idled while the officers did paper work. i would want to see it go fast down the queensway...or something exciting to try it out on. a fender denter was not too exciting of a call. but nice car
OPP at Kanata also have what looks like a HONDA with a wing on the trunk. i saw it pulling over a car just west of the Kanata OPP station on the queensway....small car but well marked as OPP


----------



## bisonmedic (9 Feb 2007)

Yes they are very sharp looking and wow do they ever show up well when hit with the headlights. I don't know what kind of reflective stickers they use, but they show up way better than the old white ones.


----------

